# 50 inch muskie caught without net (kawartha's) by Pgh boys.



## benji (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting video of a group of men from Pittsburgh Pa who hook a 50 inch Muskie while fishing one of the Kawartha chain lakes. Nice chatch and release! Fish was caught while trolling a 13 inch Gramma lure. Notice no net!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

:huh:


----------

